# help with picking generator wire



## ejm (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello All,

Need help picking out a wire to run my Honda EU7000IS, 5500 watts 7000 surge. I am going to run off of the 220 line. I believe each leg pushes out half the power of the generator. Does that mean each leg will push out a max of 3500 watts? That is my confusion, do I go with a wire to cover 3500 watts or do I figure the full 7000 watts? Each hot wire should carry half of what the generator is pushing. I am running the 220 line hook up port to my cabin 75 foot cable run directly into my in door electrical breaker box. Please help and let me know what you recommend. I am thinking about going with 6 gauge wire, just to avoid any voltage drop since I have a 75 foot run to the cabin. 

Thanks,

EJ


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

For 30Amps @ 240V = 7200Watts, 8 gauge will do you up to 125 feet.


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Ejm,


To be more precise, I will show you a table with information about cable resistance, current capacity and voltaje drop produced at full load.

Your generator, is 7000W peak and 5500 running at 220V.

In this calculation we will asume 5500W continuous at 220V. If this genset has 110 220 outlets it meas that has two legs,110V each one, with a máximum current of: 5500W/ 220V= 25 Amp.
This current is the same that circulates in both windings (legs). Each one with 110V at 25A= 2750W , both circuits power: 2750W x 2 =5500W.


To select a cable there are 3 basic elements to consider:
1.- Current capacity, how many amps can be carried at a max temperature
2.- Max voltaje drop, product of the current circulating multiplied by the total cable resistance. This resistance depends from the cable material (normally copper), total lenght of both wires and the effective wire section or area. More lenght, more voltage drop, more diameter, less drop.
3.- Insulation material, depends of the enviroment: Temperature, humidity, mechanical stress, physical protection, etc. The most common and useful for this application: Type TW ( may be any other applicable)

Please see the attached table. I couldn't insert here.

With a AWG 10 you cover all your needs: 3.75 V voltaje drop and 30 Amp capacity for full load operation at 5500W. For very short periods at 7000 W will carrie 32 A and a voltage drop of 4.8 V at the cable end point.

Hope this help you and clarify your doubts.


----------



## ejm (Aug 3, 2018)

This was a great reply... Thank you so much for the info. Do you think #6 wire would be way overkill? I am going to do a direct bury. This is the exact wire I was thinking of ordering below


6/3 UF (Underground Feeder - Direct Earth Burial) Cable 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01H3TAOI8/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A9A45BJBIK364&psc=1


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Ejm,

# 10 AWG (30A) is enough for your needs, I recommend it, using a # 6 AWG (55A), at full load, you will get a 1.5V drop instead of 3.75V . Certainly, the cable temperature will be lower, but it is at full load (25A), condition that must not be sustained by the genset. 

75 feet # 6 : $ 219
100 feet # 10: $121 

# 6 is better, more expensive, overdimensioned, not indispensable. 
# 10 is enough, cheaper, meets all requirements.

Both options are valid, will function correctly and it is your decision which of them to buy. 

Glad to serve you.

Regards.


----------

